# swift bolero problems



## tpwigwam

can any help on this one please, swift bolero 680 fb, a part from the recall, have some problems, 2008 model, has any got some problems and how did you get on???? 1:- battery gos flat after one week, battery is ok, but drain on f10 fuse o.o8 any ideas? 2;- side door having trouble closing it as bottom of door seem to sticking out more, 3;- kitchen light strip warping only with heat on it from cooking, 4:- bath room door, when van is cold will not close, apart from all of this love the van, out most weekends all year, cheers for now tpwigwam.


ps.. van battery thanks all


----------



## 108872

*swift*

I have E769 & battery on that goes flat really quick (110 amp).I am planning to add 2nd leisure battery,i cant be bothered with dealer marquis tweksbury because they have been a waste of time.Swift have a good presence on here and i am sure they can advise.Another problem i had with motorhome no action taken by dealer for months but joined this site and within a matter of days swift organised repair.Very happy with how swift do business & im sure when they read your thread they will be in touch.


----------



## SwiftGroup

TPwigwam
If you can send us a PM with your details and chassis number we will contact you tommorow to sort out the problems.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

SwiftGroup said:


> TPwigwam
> If you can send us a PM with your details and chassis number we will contact you tommorow to sort out the problems.
> Thanks
> Andy


Andy, she cant PM, not paid the sub by looks of it. Pity shes not nearer to us.


----------



## ash

we had same problems.... :roll: lol ive double up battery ...kitchen strip its a know problem to swift they are dealing with it...side door will need ajusting..we have no problem with bathroom door, other than that lovely van...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

ash said:


> we had same problems.... :roll: lol ive double up battery ...kitchen strip its a know problem to swift they are dealing with it...side door will need ajusting..we have no problem with bathroom door, other than that lovely van...


Well if you are passing pop in.

Regards


----------



## SwiftGroup

tpwigwam said:


> can any help on this one please, swift bolero 680 fb, a part from the recall, have some problems, 2008 model, has any got some problems and how did you get on???? 1:- battery gos flat after one week, battery is ok, but drain on f10 fuse o.o8 any ideas? 2;- side door having trouble closing it as bottom of door seem to sticking out more, 3;- kitchen light strip warping only with heat on it from cooking, 4:- bath room door, when van is cold will not close, apart from all of this love the van, out most weekends all year, cheers for now tpwigwam.


You can ring our customer care line but I suggest you pay the £10 and join a great forum and than send a PM.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Andy, she cant PM, not paid the sub by looks of it. Pity shes not nearer to us.[/quote]

If you want to email either myself or Kath Powell at Swift with your details (if you cant PM us - thanks JCM) we will get back to you to get the issues sorted, thanks
Andy

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Chausson

Wish I had a Swift. Been waiting a year for a door seal.

Ron


----------



## ash

mite just do that..... :roll: lol


----------



## Rapide561

tpwigwam said:


> can any help on this one please, swift bolero 680 fb, a part from the recall, have some problems, 2008 model, has any got some problems and how did you get on???? 1:- battery gos flat after one week, battery is ok, but drain on f10 fuse o.o8 any ideas? 2;- side door having trouble closing it as bottom of door seem to sticking out more, 3;- kitchen light strip warping only with heat on it from cooking, 4:- bath room door, when van is cold will not close, apart from all of this love the van, out most weekends all year, cheers for now tpwigwam.


Hi TP

Do you mean the leisure battery or the vehicle/cab battery?

Russell

Welcome to MHF.


----------



## Briarose

tpwigwam said:


> can any help on this one please, swift bolero 680 fb, a part from the recall, have some problems, 2008 model, has any got some problems and how did you get on???? 1:- battery gos flat after one week, battery is ok, but drain on f10 fuse o.o8 any ideas? 2;- side door having trouble closing it as bottom of door seem to sticking out more, 3;- kitchen light strip warping only with heat on it from cooking, 4:- bath room door, when van is cold will not close, apart from all of this love the van, out most weekends all year, cheers for now tpwigwam.
> 
> ps.. van battery thanks all


Hiya yes Swift are aware of the kitchen light problem and have just sent us a replacement cover.............let you know how we get on with that this week when we have been out again.

We have had a problem once with battery draining and didn't know why it had drained it held us up a while, but someone from Swift described how we could charge it from mains.........touch wood all ok since then.

Side door does take some slamming must admit, but didn't know it could be adjusted, one night we left it properly shut at top or bottom whilst not shut other end............we didn't realise till morning.

No probs with bathroom door.

*Edit to add our battery probs were with the cab............still haven't got the flipping radio sorted either so no music.


----------



## mariner01

Hi!
I have a 2007 Bolero model FB - 
Have not up to now experienced a battery problem or the bathroom door.
The habitation door is a problem and can be adjusted but still have to slam it shut, which I don't think you should need to!
Also have the strip light cover problem - dealer put extra screws in but still not perfect - is the Swift replacement a better one?
Had a few other problems but hopefuly dealer will sort them out!!
Best Regards
Terry 8)


----------



## 112265

hi, thought i could share some useful tips regarding problems with the swift bolero. i've got a 630PR model, purchased new in September 07. from the off, i had problems with the door which would not shut (a known fault, and my door and frame were replaced under warranty), lights coming on of their own accord, total electrical failure to habitation area (due to faulty relay/fuse board) and a flat leisure battery within a week! main tip - pester the dealer you bought it from, until they resolve the problem, even if it means the van has to go back to swift. i did and eventually (some 6 months later) i am now a very happy owner of a fab motorhome, less the problems, with a very large cheque from dealer for compensation in my bank - that said, they did have my van for a total of 16 weeks out of 24, ignored letters and i eventually had to issue Court proceedings against the dealer in order to get any kind of response.
ps - remember, your money did what it was supposed to do - so should the van!!!


----------



## Briarose

Hi Swift Peter, Kath can someone please phone us I think you still have my number................we have just had a problem with water leaking from under the bed (boiler) tried to get some help from Brownhills and been passed from depot to depot, we wanted to the Fiat side of things done at the same time, and Brownhills said they can't do the Fiat warranty work.


----------

